# GLoomis Surf Rods...(Frown)



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm prolly gonna upset the apple cart here, but I was tackle shopping today and got the opportunity to put hands on some GLoomis surf rods...PHEW!!!:--| 

I looked at a 1448, 1266, and a 965, it think it was, and folks, I was less than impressed.

That 80 grit sandpaper they put around the butts and that cheap looking EVA foregrip made the rods all seem really butt heavy to me. 

A close inspection of the wraps found stray epoxy drips and bubbles on EACH rod. The 1448 even had a slightly misaligned guide.

Pretty crappy for high end merchandise, if you ask me... 

The St. Croix's were MUCH nicer in comparison.

Hell, even an $80.00 Daiwa Emcast was Much nicer!!!

If I'm gonna pay $300-$400 for a rod, I'll have a craftsman who's proud of his work build it, thank you very much....


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Railroader said:


> I'm prolly gonna upset the apple cart here, but I was tackle shopping today and got the opportunity to put hands on some GLoomis surf rods...PHEW!!!:--|
> 
> I looked at a 1448, 1266, and a 965, it think it was, and folks, I was less than impressed.
> 
> ...




yeah you should the 1448 cut right is a great rod for its purpose


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*You got it*

All wrong. You don't know a great rod when you have one in your hand.


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

surf rat said:


> All wrong. You don't know a great rod when you have one in your hand.


How many custom made for you rods have you held in your hands. He has the right idea.

Spend the bucks and get a custom for the type of fishing you do and one that fits you and there is no comparison.

Jimmy


----------



## Cluck (Feb 27, 2006)

surf rat you were the first one to come to my mind when I read 1448.I think Railroader is saying the factory craftsmanship isn't to par not the rod itself.The custome ones you showed me this spring in the wee early morning hours when I picked up MK11 sure were some fine craftsmanship and felt great in the hands.I think BPS sells them for $345.00 factory or get the blank for around $225.oo and have customized.Name your poison.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

surf rat said:


> All wrong. You don't know a great rod when you have one in your hand.



Just because it says "GLoomis" does NOT make it a "Great Rod". If you think a rod with a misaligned guide, bubbles in the epoxy, and CHEAP LOOKING 80 grit handles that are too heavy, is a "Great Rod"...I know where you can get one for $345.00.

Want me to have them hold it for you????


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*custom rods*

Mr Dolphin I would feel safe in saying that I have as many custom heavers as you do. I stand by what I said about a Loomis being a great rod.At least in my circle of fishing. I dought if you have ever fished much on the N.C. Outer Banks. I can assure you and mr. Railroad that many of the best fisherman on Hatteras Island use factory Loomis Rods. I myself love them. Bashing them does nothing but show just how little you know about what a great fishing rod they make. I think it is funny. As a matter of fact I have a new factory 10' 6" heaver on the way right now. They are great for Casting metal to and CATCHING big stripers in the surf. I sometimes wonder why I waste my time with some of you guys. You can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink. Loomis is a first class rod in my book.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

surf rat said:


> Mr Dolphin I would feel safe in saying that I have as many custom heavers as you do. I stand by what I said about a Loomis being a great rod.At least in my circle of fishing. I dought if you have ever fished much on the N.C. Outer Banks. I can assure you and mr. Railroad that many of the best fisherman on Hatteras Island use factory Loomis Rods. I myself love them. Bashing them does nothing but show just how little you know about what a great fishing rod they make. I think it is funny. As a matter of fact I have a new factory 10' 6" heaver on the way right now. They are great for Casting metal to and CATCHING big stripers in the surf. I sometimes wonder why I waste my time with some of you guys. You can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink. Loomis is a first class rod in my book.


Dang anybody elses toes start to hurt. 


I fish Hatteras ALOT. I also Fish NJ beaches, VA beaches, DE eaches and I hate loomis rods. Some like Loomis, some like Lami, some like Rain shadow, Some like All Star. I like what I like and fish what I like. I don;t make my choice on what you like and no one else should either. I
d be POed if I spent 300 on a rod and a guide was off even a hair. gimme a break dude poor craftsmanship is what it is no mater what manufacturer it is.


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

I don't doubt RR's knowlege of what a great rod should have and his ability to find flaws. RR knows what he wants and is a very seasoned fisherman. No need for harshness. No company is perfect and it is quite possible some slipped through the cracks but, I guarantee you that if gloomis knew these rods were out there they would fix the situation in a heartbeat. I have 2 loomis rods and they are by far the best rods I have ever owned. But then again my experience is with inshore rods and not surf. Maybe someone should let the vendor know they should send them back to gloomis.  come on let all get along


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Don't be silly*

Gilly. Hate is a strong word.What do you like? Why or how could you hate Loomis? Don't say that too loud on Cape Point. You might be exiled to catch bait with a Daiwa beefstick and a squidder till you get a better attitude. Next time you are there and Drum are being caught Take a look at the white letters on the side of a lot of the bowed up rods. It will say LOOMIS. That goes for Stripers too.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh jeez.... he we go with the Conga Line at Da Point song again. You ain't a real fisherMAN until you've danced the Conga Line at Da Point and caught some Stripas.... 

Where does it say in the instructions for P&S that we ALL have to LOVE the same rod? 

"Loomis is a first class rod in my book." Obviously your book isn't the Fisherman's Bible. But actually, I'm starting to agree with you on one point, the one about wasting time....


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

surf rat said:


> Gilly. Hate is a strong word.What do you like? Why or how could you hate Loomis? Don't say that too loud on Cape Point. You might be exiled to catch bait with a Daiwa beefstick and a squidder till you get a better attitude. Next time you are there and Drum are being caught Take a look at the white letters on the side of a lot of the bowed up rods. It will say LOOMIS. That goes for Stripers too.


I was planning on fishing the point for some ocean stripers this Jan. I don't own a Loomis. Does this mean I should start looking into one?
Can I fish there with my Allstar or Rainshadows?


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

I bought an 8' GLoomis surf rod after breaking my St. Croix 8'6" surf rod fishing in Sebastian Inlet couple weeks ago. It has the cork grip. I was so frustrated by loosing so many snook, I upgraded big time.

I bought it after seeing good snook fishermen in SI using them and swearing by them. Some of them do have the GLoomis rods custom made (both St. Croix and GLoomis sell blanks for rod making).

I got 100$ off as they were being discontinuted in a popular gun/fishing store mentioned in Patricia Cornwell's novels (Greentop) in the Richmond Va area.

What I like about it is very light weight and more flexible. Line rating is 15-40 lbs, but feels much lighter. I understand they will replace no questions asked for $50 if you happened to break one. St. Croix will charge you $100 plus $20 shipping if you accidentally break your rod. Both are great rod companies. I never could understand St. Croix's rod line rating which for my 8' 6" surf rod was rated as 6-14 lbs, but is much heftier. I can't imagine anyone using 6 lb. test for such a stiff rod.

Anyway, I am also getting my St. Croix rod replaced. They have been good to me over the years and their rods are very attractive. Most of their heavy saltwater rods seem a little too stiff for my taste. I think their best rod is the 8' Inshore Tidemaster rated for 15-40 lbs. which is actually more flexible than the same rod rated for 10-20 lbs.

You should visit their web site. The rod selector for species for St. Croix is way off base in my opinion.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

most loomis rods are nice...you get a bad one every now and then but i like the ones i have...if you build a rod youll see that its hard to get the guides perfectly aligned but they shouldnt be off much

im building my own custom rods now and they are by far better than factory rods


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Not trying to be a loomis nuthugger cause I like all my rods and everyone has there preferences but, there is also the possibility that someone bought the blank and did a crappy job putting it together and tried to sell it for the price of a factory rod. Surf blanks are only available in 1266, 1324, and 1448 per the website. Just a thought.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

RR,I'm sure there are some "factory jobs" that just flat out s*ck in thier quality.. 
I own and have owned custom rs,ba,purglas,fusion,gloomis,fenwick surfsticks,even the ole lami 68 and 69 blanks.. All of them worked well,but as time pasted,some became obsolete for the purpose I was using them for,which was 8nbait with a drum on the other end... Some still work and cast great for the purpose,but no doubt they'll come out with another "latest greatest"..   
I've also seen the 1448 loomis factory blank, also hate the grips haven't even bothered to look at the guide placement or finish,cause I'll go custom anyway... That isn't sayin much for loomis standards if thier factory blanks are junk,because the blanks are great jmo.. Have sold many of my older customs,but that loomis will stay with me,cause of it's lightwieght and sensitivity,also the way it fights a fish..
Do own a factory loomis trout rod and feel the same way about it.. Does that mean *everyone should have one?* Na,this is just what I like...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

surf rat said:


> Mr Dolphin I would feel safe in saying that I have as many custom heavers as you do. I stand by what I said about a Loomis being a great rod.At least in my circle of fishing. I dought if you have ever fished much on the N.C. Outer Banks. I can assure you and mr. Railroad that many of the best fisherman on Hatteras Island use factory Loomis Rods. I myself love them. Bashing them does nothing but show just how little you know about what a great fishing rod they make. I think it is funny. As a matter of fact I have a new factory 10' 6" heaver on the way right now. They are great for Casting metal to and CATCHING big stripers in the surf. I sometimes wonder why I waste my time with some of you guys. You can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink. Loomis is a first class rod in my book.



God has spoken.....


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

surf rat said:


> Mr Dolphin I would feel safe in saying that I have as many custom heavers as you do. I stand by what I said about a Loomis being a great rod.At least in my circle of fishing. I dought if you have ever fished much on the N.C. Outer Banks. I can assure you and mr. Railroad that many of the best fisherman on Hatteras Island use factory Loomis Rods. I myself love them. Bashing them does nothing but show just how little you know about what a great fishing rod they make. I think it is funny. As a matter of fact I have a new factory 10' 6" heaver on the way right now. They are great for Casting metal to and CATCHING big stripers in the surf. I sometimes wonder why I waste my time with some of you guys. You can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink. Loomis is a first class rod in my book.


Again you are wrong. I was born and grew up in North Carolina, Dunn in Harnett County. Fished the OBX more than you can imagine. Started fishing there in the early 60's. Fished and Hunted all over Dare County. Was there when the heavy tides and storms washed the pilings from under OI bridge. Was also there when the cut did not exist at the point. Fished there many times after the cut was formed. Have waded across to the outer bar and had to swim back when the tide rose because the fishing was so great that we forgot about the tide. Caught more Rockfish (stripers) and drums than you can imagine. Now you stand corrected about where I have fished.

Second place your are wrong is in thinking that everyone is saying GLoomis is a bad rod. GLoomis is a fine rod. However they are like other manufacturers they have problems at times with quality control. That being said their customer service is great. I checked with their rep and they do produce what are called factory seconds. Dealers get these at a discount and sell them at a much bigger profit margin. Since you are a diehard Gloomis fan maybe you can tell us what makes then better than all the other rods in the world.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Just to clarify matters and make sure that everyone understands....

I WANTED to like the GLoomis rods. I wanted TO BUY ONE, since I'm toting around a coupon that will get me $50 off a $400 purchase.... 

I looked at ALL THREE surf casters that they had on hand, and found something WRONG with all of them.

EXCUSE me for scrutinizing a high dollar rod to make sure it's RIGHT before buying it. I guess I should have just assumed perfection since it was a GLoomis...

Sorry, but not for my hard earned cash..

I don't give a surf ratz azz what anyone else thinks about GLoomis...The ones I PICKED UP were SUB-STANDARD at ANY price.

Just tellin' it like it is.

But, keep in mind that this opinion is coming from someone who has only spent 77 days on the water this year, and I've never fished the outer banks of N.C.....


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

> I don't give a surf ratz azz what anyone else thinks about GLoomis...The ones I PICKED UP were SUB-STANDARD at ANY price.


i agree , i haven't picked up one in awhile, but when i was , the factory surf rods weren't anything to talk about ..
that said , a 1448 blank is is on my list ..


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Railroader said:


> Just to clarify matters and make sure that everyone understands....
> 
> I've never fished the outer banks of N.C.....


Than how can you make an Educated decision??


They CATCH fish there with CAPITAL LETTERS..


In all seriousness RR does not seem like he cares for labels or name brands. I think he is what we call a straight shooter.. He calls it as he sees it and has not steered anyone wrong yet. If he said it was shy of what a above $300 rod should be I BET IT WAS. 
Now if you are not RR and feel like you will get laughed at if you do not use name brand than that is you choice... I would not care what rod I used as long as I was having fun and hearing a drag sing.. I see less rods catch fish all the time. Really the fish do not care what kind of money we spend to catch them...


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Why is it when someone states*

*their* opinion of an item, be it a rod or a reel; they end defending themselves to others.

The man went shopping for a new rods and he is tell us what he found, when doing a closer insepection of the rod. 

I appreciate the post. 

Cause now when I ever have $400 laying around to buy a newrod, and start looking at a Loomis I will look closer at it.


Just because it says Honda on the truck lid, doesn't mean you won't find it sitting on the side of the road, broken down.....


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

NO factory rod is perfect, and for that matter, no custom rod is perfect either. 

As for the Loomis 1448, it's a great 6-n-bait rod, but it is not seen much on "The Point" anymore, there's just too many more great heavers out there now.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Somewhere between the first few posts, someone should go back and re-read the original post. The guy stated his *OPINION* on the bad craftmanship of a $400 rod. I'm sure Loomis 1448 is a great rod. But if one was badly made then it was badly made. That all he was saying. If you were to defend, just state you opinion and not attack the poster.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey RR, just get 6 Ugly Stiks with your 400 dollars...


----------



## charmdropout (Sep 25, 2006)

Preach on Clyde; tell it all brother!!!!!!!!!! John


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

How well does the GLoomis handle braid? Hee hee.


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

if you pay someone 25cents an hour to build on a 1448 blank and someone else $30 an hour to build on the same blank which rod would you think is better?

I let you all interpret this as you may.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Thanks RR*

yeah people have their favorites, rods,rides,etc. And it may be understandable( to an extent) that you want to defend your loyalties to a certain make/manufacturer.

But if'n you ain't smart enough to recognize that they all have the potential for producing lemons now and then, don't know what to tell ya rat.

Will say I believe RDT dropped Loomis blanks and went to Lami after having two many loomis rods break. Was a post on it quite awhile back. You likely can check with Jam on that.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

if you are looking to spend $400 on a rod go custom...you might even save a few bucks and get a better rod


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Surf Fish said:


> Oh jeez.... he we go with the Conga Line at Da Point song again. You ain't a real fisherMAN until you've danced the Conga Line at Da Point and caught some Stripas....


Sgt Slough cracks a fresh beer, opens a new can of peanuts and settles in for what looks like a nice entertaining evening. . . .    

BTW, I do not care for Loomis big surf sticks, I have had a few and now I don't have them . . . I do like their shorter rods, I now have a 10-6, an 8 footer and a 7-6 that I just love for under 1oz leadheads


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

Railroader said:


> Just to clarify matters and make sure that everyone understands....
> 
> I WANTED to like the GLoomis rods. I wanted TO BUY ONE, since I'm toting around a coupon that will get me $50 off a $400 purchase....
> 
> ...


I'm with you all the way. Haven't fish N.C. this year but have landed a 42 inch and a 46 inch redfish from the surf this year. But, of course you and I both know that they only catch big fish at "DA POINT" :--|


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

surf rat said:


> Gilly. Hate is a strong word.What do you like? Why or how could you hate Loomis? Don't say that too loud on Cape Point. You might be exiled to catch bait with a Daiwa beefstick and a squidder till you get a better attitude. Next time you are there and Drum are being caught Take a look at the white letters on the side of a lot of the bowed up rods. It will say LOOMIS. That goes for Stripers too.



I am sorry to all those who would wish harm and unbent rods on me for my drunken slip of the word "hate" in relation to the Loomis. If all chairpersons on the board would let me correct what I ment to say I would be obliged. My correct statement and thoughts were more on the lines of

"I prefer to fish Lami big sticks and am very interested in the Fusion. I don't think I will ever buy a big Loomis rod in the near future"

Please do not exile me to sea monkey feeshin with a Beefstick as I am headed to the OBX this weekend to chase some stripers and would be very appiciative of some pullage

Thank you....


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

I fish the point every year...the point at Ocracoke...the point at cape lookout...the point at Carolina beach..any point but Hatteras ...and i'm not paying 4oo bucks for any rod out there..nothing in the surf that i can't land on a rod for half that...custom my behind:--|


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Damn*

i been doing it wrong all these years and everything i ever caught. Didnt know no better Gentlemans i hate to hurt any feeling, But the fish doesnt care what you bring. Be it a $400 fish catching rod from hell, or a $60 uglystik. I have yet to see any fish doing any recon on the beach, checking out what everyone was using "Oh my god stay away from that guy, he using a uglyStik. ...I guess all the fish, i caught were trying to kill themselve...so they threw themselve on my hook. Skill is what catches fish "That it" if i give Joe blow a $400 fishing rod, with a $600 reel and threw him next to some of those old guys on the pier, That are always catching fish with Wal-mark gear......Guess what....He still aint going to catch Sh$t!!! And to say that you couldnt fish a area, because of a rod or whatever i was using is:--| Do you belong to some kind of country club of fishing. Where you only get invited, if you are using $400 pole...Get real...A person gave a opinion on some lousy Poles and you open that poop hole you call a mouth. Sorry for getting bent out of shape on this one, but i just get tired of people going crazy over brands of poles or reels or whatever.....And what they are really saying, is that anyone using anything else(cheap) is below them. You can go out and spend $1000s of dollar on gear......It isnt going to make you a better fisherman. If you suck today with a $100 pole, guess what...You are going to suck tomorrow with that $400 pole I wish i would go some place, and some one would try chasing me off, because of the pole i was using. They would get the meaning of what a Old Piss off MARINE really is, a boot right up their A$$....all this over a stupid $400 fishing pole. Sorry if i offended anybody, but just getting tired of hearing the SOS.....:--|


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

the difference is the sensitivity between a $60 rod and a $400 rod....i know my $300+ rods have wayyyyyy more sensitivity than any rod under $100....i can catch more fish because i can feel ALL of the fish that hit it and not just half of them


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

Bs


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

surfcast said:


> Bs


that about sums up this thread...

I believe that is all the earth rotation that causes threads like this...



Best quote goes to JP28



> If you suck today with a $100 pole, guess what...You are going to suck tomorrow with that $400 pole


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Lots of valid points above on both sides.

A $100 Tica will catch many, many drum, stripers, and cobia on the beaches up and down the east coast this year. It will get the job done MOST of the time. But there are times when it won't. And it WILL eventually fail on you. I've seen more than one break, and I've replaced guides on several. Frankly, yes, you do indeed get what you pay for.

Will a $400 custom make you cast any better? Perhaps, perhaps not. Can a GOOD caster cast farther with a $400 custom than he can with the $100 Tica? You bet your arse he can, ALOT farther. Distance isn't always the key, but in our neck of the woods (hatteras) it usually is.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Whew!!! 

I didn't just stir up the hornet's nest....I knocked that sucker down and broke it open!!

Guess I should have NEVER disparaged the hallowed name of "GLoomis"... 












But I'll do it again, in a heartbeat, with NO regard for brand name, loyalty, hype, etc. if I think it needs mentioning. 

Any readers of this thread WILL check a GLoomis over carefully, before plunking down thier cash, so....

My work here is done. 


Merry Christmas


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

$400. Hmmmm, $100 rod and a trip to the gun store or gun show with the other $300.

There is a gun show in Savannah this weekend RR.  

I don't blame you for being disappointed. I'll probably never know, because if I would have seen the price tag, I wouldn't have even picked it up and pulled it out of the rack.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Over the years, one thing has been clear to me as far as rods are concerned which is generally not true for reels. 

It is not always the money you pay that determines how good a rod you have. Although I am at a point now where I can comfortably afford a Loomis and St. Croix, my all time favorite rod was a Eagle Claw 7' 6" 2 piece graphite rod that I bought from K-Mart. 

For some reason, that rod had the best action and I caught more fish with it than anything else. I think it was actually a cheap combo. The reel seats were made of cheap brass colored aluminum and it was nearly falling apart, but that rod sure had great action. I finally lost the top piece casting in the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel Pier and cursed myself for it.

I currently have a 7 foot Fin Nor high modulus graphite Rod that I stole for $19.99 which is a very decent rod.

Rod is something you definitely have to try out and sometimes you can get some real gems for a very nice price. I like a medium flex and they are hard to find in 7'6" to 8'6" around here.

I sure do like my 8 ft Loomis and I think the St. Croix Tidemaster Inshore 8 ft rated the stiffest is the best (actually it has a medium flex in my opinion).


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

jettypark28 said:


> i been doing it wrong all these years and everything i ever caught. Didnt know no better Gentlemans i hate to hurt any feeling, But the fish doesnt care what you bring. Be it a $400 fish catching rod from hell, or a $60 uglystik. I have yet to see any fish doing any recon on the beach, checking out what everyone was using "Oh my god stay away from that guy, he using a uglyStik. ...I guess all the fish, i caught were trying to kill themselve...so they threw themselve on my hook. Skill is what catches fish "That it" if i give Joe blow a $400 fishing rod, with a $600 reel and threw him next to some of those old guys on the pier, That are always catching fish with Wal-mark gear......Guess what....He still aint going to catch Sh$t!!! And to say that you couldnt fish a area, because of a rod or whatever i was using is:--| Do you belong to some kind of country club of fishing. Where you only get invited, if you are using $400 pole...Get real...A person gave a opinion on some lousy Poles and you open that poop hole you call a mouth. Sorry for getting bent out of shape on this one, but i just get tired of people going crazy over brands of poles or reels or whatever.....And what they are really saying, is that anyone using anything else(cheap) is below them. You can go out and spend $1000s of dollar on gear......It isnt going to make you a better fisherman. If you suck today with a $100 pole, guess what...You are going to suck tomorrow with that $400 pole I wish i would go some place, and some one would try chasing me off, because of the pole i was using. They would get the meaning of what a Old Piss off MARINE really is, a boot right up their A$$....all this over a stupid $400 fishing pole. Sorry if i offended anybody, but just getting tired of hearing the SOS.....:--|



ok why dont you grab your 15ft ugly stick, and i grab an 09 and we can see who can throw a 10oz and a bunker head out here. are you ____ crazy? geez... im so sick of hearing such crap. there is a reason it costs more. you telling me a benz is the same thing as a hyundai.

as far as your marine comment i'll leave that alone. i'd like to see you "beat off" the 20 something year olds... but your the man. im sure youd kick the chit out of 3-4 guys... its people like you i do things my way mentality i hope stay away from me.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

rat knows his stuff. gilly i dont know whatcha talking bout man if you are who i think you are he been fishin a long time before us man... and your boys knows me... i aint no griswald man. mans been fishin a lot longer than we have.. where i come from we give a lil respect man. 


oh by the way whatever happend to that rod you were supposed to buy from me and was sent down and you never claimed while i told other people they couldnt have it?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

RR, no offense man but i think rats just sayin that there are a buncha guys on here that are like "old salts" you know? these guys know their stuff and have known it for while. I mean i dont wanna come across rude, but i dont really trust rod advice from someone who asked some of the questions you asked last post about customs vs some of the guys here. i mean simply put these guys are alot more "knowledgeable" than you are...


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

I stopped by the BSP tonite to grab a reel. Looked over comparable surf sticks while there and made a quick mental inventory. Heres what i think... as if anyone gives a crap. And yes this is in order of best to worst.

G. Loomis- the lightest by far. Construction and Feel were great. I love that wrap by the way.
Most expensive by far.

St. Croix - Quality all around. Light, no wobble.
Second most expensive.

Ocean Master - Was quite impressed with this rod. Not nearly as light as the above but not to much wobblage. Priced Good.
Did note the number of guides was fewer than the others and thought that might affect action.
The other rods of this manufacturer did not impress.

Penn somethin or other - eh. Wobble city.

Ugly Stick - Sloppy wobble. But i don't think you can break it. Dirt Cheap.

Diawa emblem? Sloppy wobble. Overpriced for what it is.

All other crap.

* No noticable defects in any of the rods i looked at.

Conclusions: Best rod was Loomis.
Best value is St. Croix.
Best Budget buy is OM.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

DickDog said:


> I stopped by the BSP tonite to grab a reel. Looked over comparable surf sticks while there and made a quick mental inventory. Heres what i think... as if anyone gives a crap. And yes this is in order of best to worst.
> 
> G. Loomis- the lightest by far. Construction and Feel were great. I love that wrap by the way.
> Most expensive by far.
> ...




i know this and so do most other people. i had to step in bc. loomis does make a nice factory rod. I mean its not perfect, but no rod custom or not is..... and saying that it was heavy... i know he didnt know what he was talking about then.... the loomis is the lightest of the bunch! im just getting so sick of people giving bad advice or wrong advice... weight of a rod is not a question... thats a fact.. geez

thanks for the real report on the rods


----------



## Cluck (Feb 27, 2006)

Neil,congrats on the what!!!!!![Gloomis 1448 blank],if you decide you don't want it I'll take it off your hands before you build along with that MK11,that combo would put meaning in the word uglystik.BTW Sarge,you thru the first 6 pack yet?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

NTKG said:


> i know this and so do most other people. i had to step in bc. loomis does make a nice factory rod. I mean its not perfect, but no rod custom or not is..... and saying that it was heavy... i know he didnt know what he was talking about then.... the loomis is the lightest of the bunch! im just getting so sick of people giving bad advice or wrong advice... weight of a rod is not a question... thats a fact.. geez
> 
> thanks for the real report on the rods


Sorry I got no dog in this fight but cmon Neil, someone post a "opinion" you agree with and its a "real" report? RR stated his opinion and only his opinion. I dont think personal attacks were needed.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Cluck said:


> Sarge,you thru the first 6 pack yet?


Out of beer now . . . 

Drinking Dimple Pinch Rusty Nails and enjoying this train wreck.

Railroader thread = train wreck >>> that's funny


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

First off, I picked up a GLoomis thinking that I was putting hands on the best factory rod out there. I never said the rod was heavy. I said it felt BUTT heavy due to the grip material. When I saw the misaligned guide, stray epoxy, and bubbles, I put it down. Went to the other two GL's in the rack, and found them to be "off" as well. NOT worth my $345.00

I've SEEN a few customs, and I've seen up close pics of Clyde's work, and I feel sure that he would not have let these rods I picked up out of his shop. He WOULD HAVE done a better job, if the pics I've seen are real. Hence my comment that if I'm gonna spend big money for a rod, I'm gonna have a craftsman build it.

Second, I made a comment about some rods I looked at, and ol' surf rat evidently took it personally and began accusing me of not knowing my arse from a hole in the ground about what makes a good rod. He also insinuated that since I do not fish DA POINT that I further was not qualified to make a judgement about something I actually held in my hand and looked at...Just because you fish DA POINT for 200 years and love GL doesn't give you the right to get personal with me. 

Neil,
I never ADVISED anybody to buy or not buy ANYTHING. I just said I wouldn't buy it, and why. I know NOTHING about customs, never claimed to, as I have not gone there yet. This was a Factory Rod that was not worth the price, to me. You don't know me well enough to trust my judgement, and that's cool. I don't trust yours either. I don't know you well enough. 

Respect is EARNED, not OWED where I come from. It can be earned or lost forever in the blink of an eye. There's a real report for you.

To the rest of P&S... 

I sure as hell never meant for this thread to turn personal. It's a rare thing that I take anyone on. I poke fun here and there, but with harmless intent. This has taken a wrong turn, and for that I'm sorry. I feel responsible for starting it.

All I wanted to do was express my surprise and disappointment with what I thought was gonna be my first "top of the line" surf rod purchase.

Maybe it was one of those "seconds" someone mentioned, and an oddball. No matter, the damage is done. No GLoomis surf rod for me. I'll gladly pay someone the extra little bit of cash to do a great job with great materials.

I am now officially DONE with this thread, and again I'm sorry it went down the toilet.


Sarge, that WAS funny!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*left ...... right ..... center .....*

Wow what a thread ....... so a guy says he was out looking at rods and seen a bunch of defective rods ....... who knows might be counterfiet even ...... or seconds or screwed up customs ...... soooooo all he was saying look at what you buy ...... far right screams my blank blank blank $5,000,000.00 rod has auto pilot ......
Far left says my rod I got out of a box of Cracker Jacks does Mach 2 .......  

Why can't we all just get along and fish side by side and live in harmony


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

greybeard said:


> How well does the GLoomis handle braid? Hee hee.


Purdy good with a 525mag.


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

WELL, The only thing I got from this thread was if you don't like Gloomis rods and don't fish the Da Point you aint Chit.

Damdest thing I've ever read.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

dickdog in your post above you said something about not having as many guides...

when you build rods youll want to use as few guides as you can while still having the line follow the bend of the rod and that will give you the best performance

i agree with you railroader if i was paying that much for a rod i would want it to be top notch as it should be...personally i think star and crowder rods are just as good as the loomis rods...they arent as light as the loomis rods but they arent heavy either and i havent seen a star or crowder look the way you saw the loomis


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> Hey RR, just get 6 Ugly Stiks with your 400 dollars...



LOL, what he said! ^^


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

sand.trout said:


> WELL, The only thing I got from this thread was if you don't like Gloomis rods and don't fish the Da Point you aint Chit.
> 
> Damdest thing I've ever read.


most people would never say that...that was an isolated poster. There are a ton of great fishermen who never fish the point.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Important Considerations for a Rod:

Casting Distance - Lighter skinner rods with the same components and same caster will throw longer than heavier, thicker rod with the same component and caster. This is same for golf where lighter shafts leads to greater swing speed and driving distance. It is simple physics. Loomis has a graphite that rebounds faster than any other which they claim leads to greater distance. For fishing the Outer Banks, casting distance may be the difference between getting a bite and getting no bites. This is why guys pay a premium for casting distance not only for rods but also for reels. I am not a big, tall guy. This is why I will pay more for greater potential distance to get 10 more yards with the rod and driver. Technology does make a difference, just look at the skinny guys who drive the ball 300 yards and I can out drive and out cast most taller guys.

How often do you cast - If casting artificials all day or night long, it is nice to have a light rod so your shoulders/arms don't fall off.

Flex/Sensitivity/Action - I prefer catching bigger fish with lighter rod. This provides maximum sensation and pleasure for me where I can truly enjoy the quality of the fight. Also knowing that there is a reasonable chance that the fish may break off makes it all the more challenging. This test my skills as a fisherman. I don't care for trolling with heavy gear nor do I get any pleasure from catching a small fish on a big rod. I don't like to over horse a fish. This is why I prefer a medium action rod where the rod can bend more and I can feel the fight of the fish more. This provides maximum sensation and pleasure for me.

For me it is not about the meat or the size of the fish, but it is about the quality of the fight. I remember having more fun catching a 6 lb. striper on a bass rod than catching a 20 lb. striper on a trolling rod on the same trip. This is why I love a great fighting fish like snook. I also love to catch smallmouth bass on a light 6 ft rod with 8 lb test line.

It is hard to get this feel and sensation in the store. You have to catch a fish on it. Like I said before, it is not always the price of the rod.

Do take care of your rods by washing with freshwater after each outing and putting some protective coating on in once in a while (St. Croix sell them). Don't hang them using the guides (nail in wall), especially with the reel on it. If snagged, point the rod tip directly to the snag and pull so that you do't break the tip. If using braided line don't use this procedure as the gears or drag of your reel may get damaged. Get a towel or a glove or wrap the line several times around the reel seat, point to snag and pull.

CCC


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> Somewhere between the first few posts, someone should go back and re-read the original post. The guy stated his *OPINION* on the bad craftmanship of a $400 rod. I'm sure Loomis 1448 is a great rod. But if one was badly made then it was badly made. That all he was saying. If you were to defend, just state you opinion and not attack the poster.


Obviously no one read this post.   

State you *OPINION * and not attack others. I don't care who you are, once you attack someone personally, you cross the line. I guess people don't valid other opinions at all. If that's the case, then there's no debate. I might be at 6 beers and 2 mojitos state, but I still have a clear mind not to attack any other posters.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Ntkg*

Its people like me that gave you the right, to open that cry-hole in that sh$t-pile you call a head. And talking about being a man, the best you can come up with is a casting contest What kind of a limp d!ck A$$ are you, you must still be sucking on your Mamma's Tit ?? And you claim to use your mentality to handle people like myself....YOU POLE-Smoking-Pansy listen and listen good. I don't give two SH$Ts what you think of me, and trust me when i say the MARINE corp doesnt give a Rat A$$ what a numbnuts like you, think of them. A flipping casting contest.....That the best you can think of:--| I can think of alot of other ways to settle things, but you came up with a casting shootoff...What kind of PANSY-A$$ED would think of that...oh right YOU!!! I have seen your type all over, alot of talk and enough skills in one thing or another to get them by. I hope that i am not hurting your little feeling, but trust me when i say this....I am not that old salt, that you are used to seeing. And to think this all started by RR giving his Opinion on some fishing poles. Then NumbNuts (NTKG) has to give his expert advise....I guess your whole famliy is proud that you are a expert on fishing poles:--| Please feel free to use your mentality spells on me.....Oh if i was going to spend $400 on something it wouldnt be on a freaking fishing pole, Hell you can pick up a nice used sig 9mm, and some mag ....But i guess NumbNuts can fight off all the bad guys, with his Mentalily and $400 custom made fishing pole:--|


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

NTKG said:


> RR, no offense man but i think rats just sayin that there are a buncha guys on here that are like "old salts" you know?


How do you tell the "old salts" from the "young tackle ho's" without a program?


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

i have g loomis 1324 and have experience with 1448, and both are beautiful rods. i have couple of zippy primo synchro, 11'9 allstar breakaway, and 10' lamiglas, but i love the grip on my loomis the best. i don't think it is the best caster, but the sensitivity and how it feel is second to none. when i first used 1324, i snagged a piece of wood, and it gave me a good fight. i swear i thought it was a fish.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Damn, Jetty, that should get you about 60 minutes in the penalty box


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Crawfish*

I agree with you on personal attacks, but this person That attack RR just sounded like one of those wiseA$$, always have to be right. And then to claim that you would be run off if you werent using the "Right" Pole. I might have had some beers also, but there are times when people like this, need to just have the Sh$t slap out of them. Ah what i give to be back in the old days You should be able to explain yourselve to people like this....I might have gone alittle overboard But thats what happen, when i havent been fishing in awhile...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I know*

surf i better go back to my fla section, were we are only debating braid line and baitrunner  hell this thread would have been shut down already.....we are more civil in fla


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

jetty the personal attacks are NEVER warranted. I am reporting both your posts and this thread will no doubt be locked


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*well heck*

i better say sorry to you too then


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Well seeing*

that this thread was started by RR and he is a Moderator....That's the only person i need to say sorry too....anyone else was just a defenseless bystander I better be quiet before i hurt somebody else's feeling with my harsh words....And then somebody will tell on me ( I just has to say that ) Again RR sorry for going to far....but thats only to you....anyone else can....


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

you need to apologize to the whole board for your previous post. It is one of the worst one's I have seen on here since I've been here, and I've seen some trolls.

And for the record, fish can be caught on no rod at all if you really want, just a can and a string. However, a high dollar rod WILL help you cast farther, and may help you detect more bites. This is a fact. Just like a better reel will have a better drag, hold up longer, and cast farther. It is not opinion. I don't know many people who will look down on you for using cheaper equipment, but if you continue to show the attitude you have, you will not get many friends.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Jetty,*

Well, NTKG is not like that. He's my friend and I'm proudly call him as my friend. Somewhere along the first few posts, someone should go back and re-read the original post. In the heat of the debate, one should consider attack the opninion and not the poster. There was no debate after that particular post. I don't know you, but I don't disagree with you. I think both of you should exchange insults in a more private manner. It's not about who has the last word, but it's about who has a valid point. So knock off the personal attack and get back to fishing. It's holiday season, everyone should be more foregiving.

Did that come out right? I better stop drinking.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> Well, NTKG is not like that. He's my friend and I'm proudly call him as my friend. Somewhere along the first few posts, someone should go back and re-read the original post. In the heat of the debate, one should consider attack the opninion and not the poster. There was no debate after that particular post. I don't know you, but I don't disagree with you. I think both of you should exchange insults in a more private manner. It's not about who has the last word, but it's about who has a valid point. So knock off the personal attack and get back to fishing. It's holiday season, everyone should be more foregiving.
> 
> Did that come out right? I better stop drinking.


well said crawfish


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

bluerunner said:


> well said crawfish


Thanks BR, I can't believe I'm staying up this late to break up this fight. I'm going to bed. Good night, Bud.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Crawfish*

your word came out okay, as for blue saying that this is the worst on a forum . Well i guess i am this way, for many reason Blue. I am not a troll, i don't attack unless being attack. But i have alway come to someone aid, and that may be my shortcoming. But i don't roll over for anybody, you might not agree with my words...But thats all they are are words, in my life words don't mean much. It how you carry yourselve, I don't need friends i have enough. So if someone was attacking you on a open forum (blue) I don't know you...But if i felt your opinion was right...I would also come to your aid. I might come across cold, but i just say it so people can understand it better. Without hiding behind big words...Again the only person i need to say sorry too is RR....


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*And with the last post, this one is done....*

Leave it alone folks!....Hat


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

jettypark28, you can justify that little tirade however you want, but the fact remains that that kind of crap isn't tolerated around here. You want to talk to people like that, go find another site to do it on. And that goes for anyone else who talks to people that way.

It never ceases to amaze me how contentious and snot-nosed people can get about a damned hobby. RR posts a simple thread to get discussion going and it turns into nothing but condescension and attack.

Disagree all you want, but keep it civil.


----------

